# Christmas present ideas



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2009)

or has anyone got any good ideas? I need ideas for my diabetic father who doesn't want a years subscription to Sweet Magazine or Diabetes UK and whose only interests are my mother and gardening.

He always says he doesn't want anything then sulks worse than a five year old if he then doesn't get anything. He doesn't read, doesn't wany anything for the car because it's unlucky, hardly drinks and says he has everything he needs for the garden. The other niggles are that clothes and slippers are boring and he's not allowed to eat sweets.

Actually come to think of it, much thoe I love him, my dad is a boring awkward old sod, so any ideas are welcome.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

is they budget?
not alot of scope for much there lol.


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

what about this ??

http://www.giftingdirect.co.uk/item--Diabetic-Afternoon-Tea-Hamper-UK--GDHMdia091.html

or maybe have a look around the website.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd have more scope buying for a boulder on the beach-perhaps that what I should get him?


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

ive just thought my idea is no good if he cant have sweets. unless jam is ok like lol


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2009)

Steff you are a genius, I'll look more closely later, thanks,


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

oohh Caroline im turning rosie here hehe .


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2009)

We are all good at something, be proud of it.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Nov 16, 2009)

Went looking for a nice lighter on e-bay, and got 30,000 matches


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 16, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Went looking for a nice lighter on e-bay, and got 30,000 matches



Oh groan.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Nov 16, 2009)

Love this site


https://www.dealextreme.com/


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 16, 2009)

Have you thought about GoodGifts, or the Oxfam unwrapped range? (Where you buy e.g. training for a teacher in Africa, or a bike for a community midwife). They have quite a range of things, in this country and abroad, and you can often find something apt. We've started doing it in my family as we find that nobody really NEEDS anything, and especially for my Grandparents, you ended up buying things for the sake of it that they'd probably never use.


----------



## am64 (Nov 16, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> Have you thought about GoodGifts, or the Oxfam unwrapped range? (Where you buy e.g. training for a teacher in Africa, or a bike for a community midwife). They have quite a range of things, in this country and abroad, and you can often find something apt. We've started doing it in my family as we find that nobody really NEEDS anything, and especially for my Grandparents, you ended up buying things for the sake of it that they'd probably never use.



tis a good idea i get well fed up of all the hype this year we are going to wales to escape..eat good food and be MERRY


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2009)

This year I literally have cancelled Christmas.  I'm not buying any presents because I am saving for Oz.  I will buy everyone a present from Australia and give them that whenever I get round to coming back.  I used to love a traditional xmas, now I want to be on the beach


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 16, 2009)

We have to think of different stuff for my dad, he is the man with everything.  Lucky him.

He has his own star in the sky called Colin's Comet (we named it and presented him with a certificate).    

We bought him an edition of the Telegraph (I think) dated the day and year he was born .

The best thing though is he is now a Laird of Scotland, the equivalent to an English Lord.   You pay about ?30 for a square foot of land on a Scottish estate and you automatically become a Laird.  For a woman you become a Lady.  You can officially put this on your passport, it is official.   My sister in law is Lady Kirsten and my dad is Laird Colin.

Just google all of those, they are great presents.   There are loads of things like that.


----------



## shiv (Nov 17, 2009)

calendar? everyone needs a calendar!


----------



## am64 (Nov 17, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> The best thing though is he is now a Laird of Scotland, the equivalent to an English Lord.   You pay about ?30 for a square foot of land on a Scottish estate and you automatically become a Laird.  For a woman you become a Lady.  You can officially put this on your passport, it is official.   My sister in law is Lady Kirsten and my dad is Laird Colin.
> 
> Just google all of those, they are great presents.   There are loads of things like that.



I brought that for my dad when he first moved to america ! thought it would help him out with the locals !!
when we lived in Caithness north scotland he came to visit and wanted to go and find it!! did you know you can get the special laird tie and cuff links i think only for the offical lairds!! great one


----------



## Caroline (Nov 17, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Went looking for a nice lighter on e-bay, and got 30,000 matches



That's one big box of matches...


----------



## twinnie (Nov 17, 2009)

everyone says i am a buggar to buy for as i cant drink alchol i cant eat sweet i dont wear jewellery and i can only wear one perfume which my hubby has brought me enough to last a lifeline so i will be showing some of the links on here to my family lol 
amy what part of wales are u off to?


----------



## Caroline (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas. I asked my mum what my dad would like and she didn't know. When I asked my dad direct he said nothing. He will probably end up with a shirt and tie. It will be something for him to moan about so he will at least be happy with that.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Nov 17, 2009)

katie said:


> This year I literally have cancelled Christmas.  I'm not buying any presents because I am saving for Oz.  I will buy everyone a present from Australia and give them that whenever I get round to coming back.  I used to love a traditional xmas, now I want to be on the beach



Spooky.......so are we. September 2010 for us, 3 weeks in Brisbane, flights booked, accommodation booked, car hire booked, now looking at golf courses!!!!.


----------



## Minster (Nov 17, 2009)

have you thought about something for the garden caroline?? i have a lovely rose in my garden now which my children bought me for my birthday this year. best thing about it is that they bought one that they could have named after themselves so as i watch it grow it will always remind me of them


----------



## Caroline (Nov 20, 2009)

Minster said:


> have you thought about something for the garden caroline?? i have a lovely rose in my garden now which my children bought me for my birthday this year. best thing about it is that they bought one that they could have named after themselves so as i watch it grow it will always remind me of them



My dad already has everything he wants  in or for the garden. Thanks for the idea thoe.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Nov 23, 2009)

Great site here....


http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/


----------



## am64 (Nov 23, 2009)

did you see this
http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/fun-gifts/nothing.htm


----------



## Einstein (Nov 23, 2009)

How about the DIY conversion kit to Judaism - watch it though the scissors are blunt on the cheap ones!


----------



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Great site here....
> 
> 
> http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/





am64 said:


> did you see this
> http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/fun-gifts/nothing.htm



Brilliant ideas for any one who is easy to buy for....


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2009)

An inflatable husband?


----------



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> An inflatable husband?



Well he'd be quiet and I could deflate him whenever I need the space!


----------



## Einstein (Nov 23, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Well he'd be quiet and I could deflate him whenever I need the space!


 
Just watch him doing odd jobs around the house though, one slip and he's punctured... and up ladders in this weather - gone with the wind!


----------



## am64 (Nov 23, 2009)

heeheeeheeee thanks for making me laugh !!


----------



## Caroline (Nov 23, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Just watch him doing odd jobs around the house though, one slip and he's punctured... and up ladders in this weather - gone with the wind!





am64 said:


> heeheeeheeee thanks for making me laugh !!



Covered by insurance for punctures? now there's a thought...

Made me laugh too


----------



## Einstein (Nov 23, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Covered by insurance for punctures? now there's a thought...
> 
> Made me laugh too


 
What else is he claimed to do??? Or shouldn't I ask?

If it involves putting the toilet seat down, it's a myth. Of late I seem to have had a lot of female visitors to my house and ALL but one has left the toilet seat UP! GRRRR


----------

